# Marley is finally starting to submit!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear that Marley and Diesel have come to terms and Diesel still has two eyeballs.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great news but no pictures,lol!!.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Great news but no pictures,lol!!.


I need to get some darn pictures!! I started to take some last night and batteries went dead (which happens everytime I turn the darn thing on)...But I did take some of them together... check tonight I will post some!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad your kitten is learning to love Diesel!! It took mine a while to get adjusted, but now the cats ears are usually covered in slobber.  Pretty soon yours will look like this....though your pictures will probably be better than mine! LOL!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad there getting along now, love to seeing dog and cat play together it's so cute


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now can he come teach Bama how to behave with a cat. He thinks it is his mission to put their head in his mouth everytime he gets close to one.


----------

